# help me



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> 8500 rpm yikes



Yowza! must be a racing motor... 


sumptin' tells me y'er tach's a bit off. ;D

I'm guessin' the real rpms are at 4250.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

how would i test it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a shop tach for small outboard work

http://www.google.com/#q=laser+tachometer&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=4MmmT8TABcrqtgePyND_BA&sqi=2&ved=0CMwBEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=fb64cf876c794163&biw=1280&bih=577


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

